# Rhombodera fusca



## Rob Byatt (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this species has got a thread already, but I couldn't find one.

I've had these photos for weeks now and finally I have got around to posting them !

I took them at Grahams in March.

Such a beautiful species......


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice. Would like to see those here.


----------



## sean (Apr 7, 2007)

nice species, i like the blue colour these have.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah nice color!! Good looking mantis there Rob. Great pics!!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely and well presented!


----------



## doboz (May 21, 2007)

Hi i have had one of these beauties for about 2 months know, she is not the blue but an almost translucent yellow ( bit like a jelly baby). she is an excellent hunter and good fun to have out of the tank.

does anyone else know much about this species as i believe its new in the UK. will post pictures once i sort my camera out.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 21, 2007)

> does anyone else know much about this species as i believe its new in the UK. will post pictures once i sort my camera out.


Yes it is, we found them at the AES last October, but I didn't get any due to other species taking priority.

Graham is the guy to ask about these :wink:


----------



## randyardvark (May 21, 2007)

got some from graham on sunday at the bts, dont look anything like the adults as nymphs do they? birdfly has had theese for a bit but from what i gather they are easy to care for..., just make sure you breed these on


----------



## Jenn (May 22, 2007)

Very nice pictures. They are very pretty...


----------

